# Kann man zwei Versionen von MS Office installieren?



## chrysler (29. Dezember 2007)

Kann man zwei Versionen von MS Office installieren, ohne dabei die andere deinstallieren zu müssen?
Ich möchte nämlich die Amerikanische und die Deutsche Version nutzen.


----------



## michaelwengert (2. Januar 2008)

Also wie es mit 2 gleichen Versionen aussieht aknn ich dir nicht sagen. ( also 2x 2003)

Bei 2 unterschiedlichen musst du erst die ältere installieren und danach die neuere.
Da wird dann gefragt ob du die alten anwendungen behalten willst. (Ist zumindest bei Office  2000 auf 2003 so)

Warum willst du überhaupt die deutsche und amerikanische gleichzeitig installieren?
Du kannst ja in der Deutschen einiges umstellen  (Wörterbuch,  Tastaturlayout etc...)

Michael


----------



## Maik (2. Januar 2008)

Hi.





michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Warum willst du überhaupt die deutsche und amerikanische gleichzeitig installieren?


Siehe hier: MS Word kann keine eckigen Klammern setzen


----------

